# NC Bowhunters speak now or forever hold your peace (well your 2009 3 week bowseason)



## JV NC (Dec 9, 2005)

I might be wrong.....but isn't the NRA responsible for supporting measures that would allow THEIR members (they are a gun association) more time afield? If so....I don't see the rub (unless you're a bowhunter AND a gun hunter who relishes their bowhunting time, more). Am I misunderstanding their objective?

Now I disagree with the proposals (all of them cutting our bow season), but not for THIS reason. I don't agree with the biology/"logic". I also wish some of our biologists' opinions could (or would) be made public and all of the "they don't support it" mantras could be substantiated.

I'll also bet you another thing.....

I'll bet you the NRA is IN FAVOR of Sunday hunting in NC.....and I'll bet you that THEIR organization isn't afraid to take a stand in the affirmative. I wish the people supposedly fighting for my bowhunting rights in my state would be so bold.


----------



## Mossybuck (Jun 13, 2008)

I voted online and I am getting ready to mail letters. I dont think the commissioners have a clue of how this is going to impact the deer quality in NC, and I cant believe the NRA is in support of the proposals. I will spend my money in the mid-west if these proposals go thru.


----------



## Huntin'Honey24 (May 6, 2006)

JV NC said:


> I might be wrong.....but isn't the NRA responsible for supporting measures that would allow THEIR members (they are a gun association) more time afield? If so....I don't see the rub (unless you're a bowhunter AND a gun hunter who relishes their bowhunting time, more). Am I misunderstanding their objective?
> 
> Now I disagree with the proposals (all of them cutting our bow season), but not for THIS reason. I don't agree with the biology/"logic". I also wish some of our biologists' opinions could (or would) be made public and all of the "they don't support it" mantras could be substantiated.
> 
> ...


Of course it would be you that would make a smart *** comment that has nothing to do with the subject of my thread.  I am sick and don't feel like getting into another debate with you because you continue to beat a dead horse about my organization.

I am not stupid I know what the NRA is!
And the biologist are not getting to speak because of the threat of losing their jobs. Not to mention even the NRA members that I know are against this proposal.


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

you will still be able to bow hunt during all the seasons.i know the people in the central and western area will lose a lot of bow only time in the woods.i think most of South Carolina has a deer season were all weapons come in together.i guess NC needs to look at their deer management programs before and after to see how it was effected by that.i think the main reason is to lower the population across the state.this could be done with only allowing 1 buck a year and no bag limit on does.then it would take care of the population and the management aspects at the same time.i chose to bow hunt only and will continue to do so.i don't have a problem with gun hunters.maybe if the bow hunters would kill more deer during bow only seasons there would not be a need to expand gun season.it don't look like there has been enough thought on this.


----------



## JV NC (Dec 9, 2005)

> Of course it would be you that would make a smart *** comment that has nothing to do with the subject of my thread.


You need to be fair (and not act, hysterically). Go read my comments, again.

I said NOTHING "smart assed". If it upsets you when someone puts the truth before you (about your organization).....then I would question my allegiance and why such comments made me feel that way.


----------



## Huntin'Honey24 (May 6, 2006)

But we don't have a population problem, we have a land management problem.


----------



## Huntin'Honey24 (May 6, 2006)

JV NC said:


> You need to be fair (and not act, hysterically). Go read my comments, again.
> 
> I said NOTHING "smart assed". If it upsets you when someone puts the truth before you (about your organization).....then I would question my allegiance and why such comments made me feel that way.


I am mad because of course it would be you to disrupt my thread with a subject that has nothing to do with why I started it! Start a anti-NCBA support thread somewhere else--because frankly I am tired of this!

My thread has nothing to do with the NCBA--it has to do with NC Bowhunters and our supposed compromised season!


----------



## JV NC (Dec 9, 2005)

You really can't see the irony????

You're mad that the NRA is supporting the measures you, I and the NCBA oppose.......and you're seemingly admitting to understanding why they support them (more opportunities for gun hunters).

Yet the same thing would be achieved if Sunday hunting passed (for bowhunters).....and our state's bowhunter's org. won't support it.

You don't see the irony in this?

Also......look at the bottom of the email you posted. It doesn't take a detective to figure out where this is coming from.



> My thread has nothing to do with the NCBA--


Really????????????




> Again.. if you haven't yet voted online or written your letters.. time is running out.
> 
> Click on this link (below) to goto the NC Wildlife Resources Commission web link to vote:
> 
> ...


----------



## Huntin'Honey24 (May 6, 2006)

Dude, I am passing on information and it is important information--and it comes from a reputable source!

The NRA didn't even post one of the proposals correctly. I am not saying I don't understand why, I am saying from the NRA members I know they are against this proposal. I am not mad at them, I believe they didn't do the research they needed (from their opposing members and that of the field staff and biologist) before they posted this news feed!

The point of this thread (read the subject line) is to get the last bowhunters in NC who haven't spoke out with these proposals to put their comments in. Because the NRA is a huge organization and this could cause these proposals to be passed.

This is huge especially for the NRA to have their hands on it!


----------



## Mossybuck (Jun 13, 2008)

IMO I think that the central deer season is the best in NC. The muzzleloader season doesnt open until the first week in Nov. Then firearms runs until January 1st. I wish that NC would adopt or propose this season. The biggest deer come from this region (especially near the VA line) and the biologist must know this. I hunt all over NC. Mainly Caswell, Northampton, and McDowell County's. I own over 100 acres in McDowell county and have scouted my land several times. There is NO WAY that the deer can stand these new proposals. I lease a farm in Caswell County and after 3 weeks of gun season the deer are a lot harder to kill. The gun season opens at a proper time IMO, right during pre-rut. In Northampton I have access to 11,000 acres, they can support a much larger number of deer because of cut-overs and crops. But since in Northampton you can kill 4 bucks, the buck to doe ratio is way out of whack. Making the opportunity to harvest a nice buck that much harder.
There will be alot less nice bucks killed if they open the gun seasons any earlier than they do. I am sure that there are more insurance claims in the eastern part of the state and I can not see how these proposals are going to help anything. (Except Sunday hunting and hard tags)
I also hunt IL. I wouldnt trade one day of hunting in IL. for 3 weeks in NC. They have a firearm season that is broken up and is 10days long. You get two bucks total and unlimited does. I wish NC could learn something from IL, we have potential to have some nice deer in NC and that would bring alot more hunters to this state. I think NC's record is 228 nontpy. from Person County.


----------



## JV NC (Dec 9, 2005)

As much as you and I are on the same side on opposing "some" (those involving cutting bowhunting seasons).....you have to give the NRA credit.



> Unfortunately, there have been rumors circulating that NCWRC biologists oppose these changes based on biological concerns. NRA has looked into these claims and has found nothing to substantiate them. The proposed regulatory changes are based on sound biological testing and standards, and Wildlife Management Division Chief Dr. David Cobb, the state’s chief wildlife biologist, has been involved with these proposed changes every step of the way.


There's nothing untruthful (to my chagrin) in that paragraph. We keep hearing "the biologists don't support it". I don't think they do, either, but it's a hollow cry if we can't substantiate it. We can't. I wish we could. To the rest of the US (and in reality)....Dr. Cobb IS the state's chief wildlife biologist. I wish that wasn't so as much as you do.

What I respect is their vigor to support opportunities that would enhance their members' opportunities afield. You know how I feel about people NOT doing that.

We'll see how it goes. I hope they lose.


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

when will the changes be voted on?


----------



## Mossybuck (Jun 13, 2008)

JV NC said:


> I might be wrong.....but isn't the NRA responsible for supporting measures that would allow THEIR members (they are a gun association) more time afield? If so....I don't see the rub (unless you're a bowhunter AND a gun hunter who relishes their bowhunting time, more). Am I misunderstanding their objective?
> 
> I believe you are correct about the NRA. I also dont know any bowhunter's who don't own guns. But since the NRA supports these proposals, I can not support them anymore. IMO they should have took a neutral stance. IMO


----------



## Mossybuck (Jun 13, 2008)

chuckatuk said:


> when will the changes be voted on?


March 4th


----------



## Huntin'Honey24 (May 6, 2006)

Mossybuck said:


> I believe you are correct about the NRA. I also dont know any bowhunter's who don't own guns. But since the NRA supports these proposals, I can not support them anymore. IMO they should have took a neutral stance. IMO


Right on a neutral stance!!!!


----------



## JV NC (Dec 9, 2005)

See I (Politely and respectfully) disagree. I actually respect them for standing up for something that would benefit (in terms of more time afield) 100% of their members.

*I think their vigor is commendable.....but disagree with their stance, wholeheartedly.*

Taking a neutral stance on something that will affect ONE HUNDRED PERCENT of your membership (in that state....and in the context of having more hunting opportunities) is incomprehensible, to me....and doesn't even border on "irresponsible". It IS "irresponsible".


----------



## Mossybuck (Jun 13, 2008)

JV NC said:


> See I (Politely and respectfully) disagree. I actually respect them for standing up for something that would benefit (in terms of more time afield) 100% of their members.
> 
> *I think their vigor is commendable.....but disagree with their stance, wholeheartedly.*
> 
> Taking a neutral stance on something that will affect ONE HUNDRED PERCENT of your membership (in that state....and in the context of having more hunting opportunities) is incomprehensible, to me....and doesn't even border on "irresponsible". It IS "irresponsible".


I understand and respect your valid point. You are intitled to your opinion as I am mine. What would be great is if NC would leave the seasons as is. Adopt an earn a buck system. Allow Sunday hunting and require hard tags. Then all of would be happy. (including insurance agency's)


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

Mossybuck said:


> I understand and respect your valid point. You are intitled to your opinion as I am mine. What would be great is if NC would leave the seasons as is. Adopt an earn a buck system. Allow Sunday hunting and require hard tags. Then all of would be happy. (including insurance agency's)


i would be totally in favor of this:thumbs_up


----------



## Huntin'Honey24 (May 6, 2006)

Thats what I preached after the proposal meeting in front of the commissioners


----------



## wtwilli (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm a non resident who hunts with my family in NC . I think a hard tag is over due . I guy in a club I belonged to, killed over 20 deer in one season before he was tossed.Also like to see Sunday open I'd get more time in the woods on long weekends.


----------



## Campo (Sep 20, 2006)

Mmmm....popcorn! :wink:


----------



## danray (Dec 1, 2008)

I just love how these threads on the new deer seasons get turned in to a " Sunday hunting" thread.


----------



## Nameless Hunter (Feb 10, 2007)

And for those of us where Sunday hunting IS A BIG DEAL, we just love the apparent "I don't give a rats butt" response from people like yourself.

So, to make it clear for you, if Sunday hunting doesn't pass then it matters ZERO to me whether bow season in NC is one week long or two months long, because I won't be hunting here. I don't have the work hours of some where I can just take off any time I please. When I do have time off I will go where I can make use of every day that I can. I'd prefer not to, but NC leaves me no choice.

So, if no Sunday hunting, guess how I'll be voting next time bow season changes are on the docket? I won't be voting, since archery season rules in NC won't affect me I couldn't care less how long you get to hunt. 



danray said:


> I just love how these threads on the new deer seasons get turned in to a " Sunday hunting" thread.


----------



## Super7 (Dec 16, 2006)

*Seasons?*

I don't see where this season change is going to change the *Quality* of the deer herd. The limit is the same as far as bucks go. If we kill more does by extending the M/L - Gun season that should help the *Quality*. North Carolina will never have the *Quality* deer a Mid-Western state does. We don't not have the genetics or the habitat. I don't care when or how long the season is. Sure you will have a few places that grow a Booner, but they will be extemely few and far between. I know the bow only crowd hates these changes, cause they want the deer all to themselves. The way it is now, they get to hunt them when they are still in their summer pattern. Problem is it is hot as Hades. Then it slows down. Then right when it starts to heat back up boom it's time for the M/L hunters get their shot. I don't see where it states you can't manage and hunt your property as bow only the whole season, and earn a buck, or 1 buck only. What ever you think will provide the *Quality* deer you desire. You can't rely on the state to provide *Quality*, thats up to the hunters to manage their property for that. I'm bow hunt 90% of the time so you can't say he's just a gun hunter that wants more time. I bow hunt right thourgh the gun season now, so I don't have a problem with the changes. The State just sees the number of deer/car accidents, and they have the Insurance companies jumping up and down. Their only thought is we have to reduce the herd. I see them also eyeing all those dollars going to South Carolina because they have such a early gun season. It all boils down to *MONEY* lost and/or gained.


----------



## Huntin'Honey24 (May 6, 2006)

MOTU said:


> And for those of us where Sunday hunting IS A BIG DEAL, we just love the apparent "I don't give a rats butt" response from people like yourself.
> 
> So, to make it clear for you, if Sunday hunting doesn't pass then it matters ZERO to me whether bow season in NC is one week long or two months long, because I won't be hunting here. I don't have the work hours of some where I can just take off any time I please. When I do have time off I will go where I can make use of every day that I can. I'd prefer not to, but NC leaves me no choice.
> 
> So, if no Sunday hunting, guess how I'll be voting next time bow season changes are on the docket? I won't be voting, since archery season rules in NC won't affect me I couldn't care less how long you get to hunt.



Well hey how about this MOTU--don't hijack my thread please!! I am sick of the debate, we all need to come together and stop the proper proposals. We agree to disagree on the priority of these proposals, but if this isn't stopped there won't be any deer to hunt on Sundays!!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

I voted on how I feel , I really do not see all them NEW rules being passed ...


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

Huntin'Honey24 said:


> But we don't have a population problem, we have a land management problem.


I agree with you on this but i also back the NRA. I want them to extend the archery season to Nov. and extend the rifle season into the middle of Jan.:mg:


----------



## danray (Dec 1, 2008)

double o said:


> I agree with you on this but i also back the NRA. I want them to extend the archery season to Nov. and extend the rifle season into the middle of Jan.:mg:[/QUO I agree


----------



## Huntin'Honey24 (May 6, 2006)

double o said:


> I agree with you on this but i also back the NRA. I want them to extend the archery season to Nov. and extend the rifle season into the middle of Jan.:mg:


So you want these proposals to pass?? The NRA doesn't have their own opinion about this other than extended sportsmen opportunities. Thats it, they have been fed a line of bull and from the representative I talked to yesterday I don't think any of their lobbyist has actually been to one of the hearings yet. To hear their members opinions on this. Even NRA members are against this!! They have either spoken with someone at the WRC Dr. Cobb, or another rep that has blown smoke somewhere.

I really hope there isn't something dirty going on behind the scenes where the NRA is giving monetary support to the WRC just so this passes!! Really hoping not, because something drastically changed from the summer to now with these proposals.


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

I want NC to improve their seasons. I'm from VA and i love the fact that you can bow hunt up to Nov. 1st then two weeks of muzzleloading. Then rifle kicks in in the middle of Nov.

This past year was the first year i hunted in NC and i do like the early season bow hunting but i hate the fact that rifle comes in so early. I would like to hunt the beginning of the rut with out the dogs running everywhere.:sad:


----------



## Huntin'Honey24 (May 6, 2006)

double o said:


> I want NC to improve their seasons. I'm from VA and i love the fact that you can bow hunt up to Nov. 1st then two weeks of muzzleloading. Then rifle kicks in in the middle of Nov.
> 
> This past year was the first year i hunted in NC and i do like the early season bow hunting but i hate the fact that rifle comes in so early. I would like to hunt the beginning of the rut with out the dogs running everywhere.:sad:


So you want the gun season to be extended, but not what these proposals are stating. I agree with you to some point but the deer density in the state differs and in the western region you have bear season that comes in after rifle season. If this passes it will have an affect on the bear hunters and the sake of their dogs. So I believe their needs to be separate seasons for all regions like in years past. There is a reason why each region has its own seasons.


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

Huntin'Honey24 said:


> So I believe their needs to be separate seasons for all regions like in years past. There is a reason why each region has its own seasons.


True that.


----------



## Leaming (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm a hunter, not a bow or black powder or gun. Just a hunter. I hunt every game big and small in NC. I hunt with any weapon I legally can. I hunt with and without dogs. In the end I'm just a hunter plane and simple. I enjoy my time in the woods regardless of the time of the year or who else is in them. With all the new laws being proposed many of my fellows sportsman seem to be turning on each other. It is good that there are those of us that have such strong feelings on this matter. All we can do as hunters is voice our opinions, go to the public meetings, go online to vote, and send your letters pleading your case. Its really sad to see bow hunters fighting gun hunters or gun hunters fighting bear hunters. Because in the end we will all still be in the woods together. Like it or not its a fact.


----------



## JV NC (Dec 9, 2005)

I give the NRA credit for one thing.....and one thing, only. They're ONLY interested in gaining additional opportunities for their membership. That's it.

I sent them an email and asked what their stance on Sunday hunting was. I got this, in reply:



> Dear Mr. Venable,
> 
> Thanks for contacting NRA-ILA. NRA is in favor of anything that will increase hunting opportunities as long as it does not conflict with the availability and overall well-being of the species. NRA is in favor of Sunday hunting.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nameless Hunter (Feb 10, 2007)

Well knock yourself out and go forth with your crusade! If you READ my post you will see I didn't do the hijack. It WAS the anti sunday hunting person I responded to!

And by your post, apparently to you sunday hunting isn't a proper proposal???? Well, I guess everyone does have an opinion - like body parts. So much for coming together. For your group it's take care of my hunting needs but forget yours. Nice attitude.

Like the other posters say, at least the NRA fights for ALL their gun hunters rights, including the right to choose WHEN to hunt. In that respect they have got it ALL OVER your group. No wishy washy stands, full tilt all the way. If it improves their groups access for hunting and is not bad for the sport THEY support it. Good for them!

As I said, this is all just academic for me anyway as sunday hunting will probably not happen. I will drive the six hours to GA and hunt happy. At least some states use logic for their hunting laws. 

Anyway, I'm done with this. Knock yourselves out! I'll be hunting (and spending my dollars) where state govt's aren't backwards. And as far as supporting NC, I already do. I own a company here and pay plenty of taxes.




Huntin'Honey24 said:


> Well hey how about this MOTU--don't hijack my thread please!! I am sick of the debate, we all need to come together and stop the proper proposals. We agree to disagree on the priority of these proposals, but if this isn't stopped *there won't be any deer to hunt on Sundays!*!!


What a joke. Another comment based on ignorance. I've hunted in GA for years (where they have had long gun seasons and sunday gun hunting). Go there someday, hunt with a gun, better yet hunt with a gun on sunday. YOU WILL BE AMAZED at the silence. No world war 3 and plenty of deer. Funny how states like GA with long gun hunting seasons (and gun hunting on sunday) have plenty of deer (more than here) and BIGGER deer than here... not to mention twice as many turkeys.


----------



## bcnut5 (Jan 20, 2009)

Extending the gun season is not going to make anyone kill more deer. I don't know of anyone that couldn't kill 3 times their limit every year if the wanted to. Why don't they try the earn a buck if its such a population issue, and let us hunt on Sunday.


----------

